# Any one sell to grony's today...



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Drop off points today were...

http://www.gfwco.com/2008-2009 fur routes/M2 - MI 480 through 496.pdf

Alma - 9:00am
Harrison - 12:00pm
Standish - 3:00pm
Saginaw - 5:00pm
Kingston - 7:30pm

I was planning going but a tree jumped infront of my wife's Jeep this morning on the icy roads, so we are down to 1 auto Thankfully she alright... I have a buddy of mine taking a load of **** up (Kingston). Anyone elese selling today. Also what were the prices looking like?


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

*****
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
red fox 12
small mink 7
14 grinners for a buck a piece


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

what time were ya there rr. i was in the glass van.
2 rats put up. 4 bucks 2 at 2.50, one grey at 12, one red fox at 15 3 grinners at a buck one **** at 5 dollars and 2 at a buck. the ***** and grinners were in the grease . oh ya one smallish female mink put up 6 dinero. 

i have read the other post on groneys prices and thought about it a bit. i am really in it for the kids for the outdoor experience and the prices dont really matter that much to me. the girls at first were disappointed but after talking and reliving the checks (dry or not) they had fun and that is really what it is all about for us. 

i guess i didnt know that there was anyone in michigan that made a living off trapping, for those of you who do you have my utmost respect.

i dont know why there are so many people upset with groenwalds this year when last year most, myself included, tauted their nice prices as being outstanding. it isnt their fault the economy crashed. i dont personally know them but i do know that their familys are also imprtant. they should also be allowed to make a living.

wally


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Glassman

I can guarantee you that all those **** just bought for a 6 dollar average are already sold at three times that amount. When there rolling through Michigan buying the **** all the buyers around the world want for a third of what there worth you should be told whats going on. There just filled there contract fur for a third of what it's sold for.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

griffondog said:


> Glassman
> 
> can guarantee you that all those **** just bought for a 6 dollar average are already sold at three times that amount.I When there rolling through Michigan buying the **** all the buyers around the world want for a third of what there worth you should be told whats going on. There just filled there contract fur for a third of what it's sold for.


Ok griff I will bite,Lets see your guarantee. 

No I am not new I have no idea what happened to my log in info and the email adress I used I no longer have.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Glassman
> 
> I can guarantee you that all those **** just bought for a 6 dollar average are already sold at three times that amount. When there rolling through Michigan buying the **** all the buyers around the world want for a third of what there worth you should be told whats going on. There just filled there contract fur for a third of what it's sold for.


 
You are more than welcome to buy my **** for a 10 dollar average griff then you can still make money:lol: Just in it for the fun and to help out the small game on our farm I dont have access to a bunch of land or have very many traps or the time. If I was in it for the money I would just go and get a second job because I would make more than I would from trapping. I will take the money I got and buy a few more traps for next year. As I am pretty much done trapping for this year except I will try to get some k-9 sets in after deer season.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

griff

so what should i do? follow the sales market then sell for what i could here? what could i gain? every hand that touches a product is only touching it for a profit. i dont see the point in running all over the state spendng money on gas and wasting time chaseing down the best deal. if there were a local buyer i would gladly sell to him/her. as i said i am in it for hobby and i would like a little for gas. 

wally


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm not telling anyone what to do with there fur. If they can't fill there contract with what there paying on this trip. You can bet more money will be there for you on the next one. I won't play three card monty with a fur buyer. 


Griff


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

riverroadbeagles said:


> *****
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


Were these put up or in the grease?
Also 4 bucks for a couple of rats aren't to bad, About the same as last year.


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok, what are the options in Michigan to sell fur. I've only done this for 2yrs, hobby to keep the ****/grinners at bay on the property, and beaver out of the pond/lake. I used to sell to F&T in the round/grease. I only trap on the weekends and haven't learned how to put it up. I am having a guy recommended from F&T to skin/flesh/dry my fur. I stopped at J&K on M65 on Monday, with a put up beaver, he offered 6.00... I kept the fur. If not Groenewold, then who? I have another 50lb beaver getting put up, looks like I'll attempt Groenewold's on 1/1/09 in standish or 1/2/09 in Gaylord. I live in SE Mich, cabin in NE Mich, so anyone in the surrounding area would be great.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

rrbeagles and glassman,

There is a state sponsored fur auction right down the road from you on Dec. 20th at Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare. Should be about 10 buyers from around the state there to bid on your fur. Just another option to look into.

Thumbtrapper and Capac trapper,

There will be a fur sale in Otisville MI at the Forest Township Hall on Jan. 24th. Should be about 10 buyers there as well. This is a new sale for the MTA. We set up this sale to better serve our members on the east side of the state.

For anyone else in the state check out the sticky at the top of the page with the fur sale info. I'll gaurantee you will do better then Grony at the fur sales. Even after the commision.

Joe


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

im rollin the dice and mine are goin to nafa this year. i got burnt to bad last year, and in my mind with these prices, i dont have much to lose. so off to auction! good luck guys
Al


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

At the sale at jays to they just want put up fur or can you sell in the grease.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You can sell in the grease.

Griff


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

You can sell in the grease at any of the Association sponsored fur sales. Animals on the carcass can be sold as well. I've seen green **** sell for as much as finished **** at the sales. Not saying that is always the case, but I see it happen every year on some lots. Carcass animals usually sell pretty low for obvious reason.

Joe


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

I did not care for Groenwalds at all.....what a azs! Last year my nieghbor got 40.oo for a good stretched ****. Last night he got 15 bucks. 
He had 40 of stretched, his uncle had 30 in grease his uncle got a check for 198.oo. mike got a check for 197.oo.:16suspect Kinda screwed. :rant:
Oh, and my check was 22 bucks.:lol:

In Kingston, they parked wrong!:gaga:


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

The GF& W truck was parked like they always are in Kingston. The problem was rude, ignorant people jumping the line. I have seen some do it in the past, but the level of arrogance and disrespect for your fellow sportsmen was off the charts there last night. Get in line and wait your turn! I was not pleased with prices either, but that was much less disturbing than the response I got from an older man that parked, walked up and stepped in front of my truck. I challenged him on his behavior and he basically told me to get lost. My kids were not impressed. On the other hand, they learned something about people. 

:rant:


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Why did they sell???


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

This whole deal reminds me of the time, years ago, when Sonny liston, George Foreman, Muhammad Ali, took the boxing spotlight. All of a sudden, and I can't remember his name, a white guy appeared. Seemed to have a shot at the title. He was nicknamed "the great white hope". Several years ago Groney became "the great Wi. hope", to the trappers of Mi.. Good luck!


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Joe-what does a person have to do to sell at Jay's, or one of the other Association sales? Is there a mininum amount of fur one has to bring(I don't get much!)? Thanks.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

you need to be a member to sell at the auctions. if its a joint auction you have to be either a mta or mmit member. you can sign up at the door if needed.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

is there a website for mmta?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

They don't have a web page. I can get you a phone number if you need it.



Griff


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I worked the Ravenna fur sale for around 20 years.

I saw buyers pay way more for fur at Ravenna than what they would give you at home. Competition for fur means more money in the trappers pocket. Buyers that I wold not sell to at there fur shed bought my fur at way higher prices than they would quote me over the phone.

Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

i would like that number, i didnt know that there was a local association. where do they meet?


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*laughs* wow glass, you jumped on that like a starving yote to a trap!


----------



## rickr (Jan 7, 2007)

i think its way to early to be selling good fur .


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

i guess i dont know what you mean lyon


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

multibeard said:


> I worked the Ravenna fur sale for around 20 years.
> 
> I saw buyers pay way more for fur at Ravenna than what they would give you at home. Competition for fur means more money in the trappers pocket. Buyers that I wold not sell to at there fur shed bought my fur at way higher prices than they would quote me over the phone.
> 
> Take it for what it is worth.





glassman said:


> i would like that number, i didnt know that there was a local association. where do they meet?


just sounded like the steak being waved in your face....you see, you chomp! lol...just messin with ya man. if you can get a good price, go!


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks griff i will call tomorrow


----------



## greenleafbay (Jan 1, 2007)

Do not sell till jan 1st. These country fur buyers do not want to pay nothing for our hard work that we put into our furs.Do not give them away the price will come up soon.Once the world market gets going you will do good. I have seen it to many times.good luck trapping and hunting


----------

